# Just thinking



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

So I was looking at at all the hand guns I own, and then i ask my self out of them which one does it's job pain free and problem free. well there is only one answer my Glock 23. so now i am thinking of sell my other 7 handguns and buying a G19 only owning these two instead so many different brands. And if i gt bored I can just swap out my G23 barrel with my storm lake .357 sig barrel. What more does one need. Two Glocks it's the best option.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

One flaw in your plan KC - you don't own a revolver. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I would keep these three...

SIG P250 9mm
HK 2000sk V2 9mm
Glock 23 .40/357 sig


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree with unpecador, keep an example from each of the three finest pistol manufacturers in the world.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

Occram said:


> I agree with unpecador, keep an example from each of the three finest pistol manufacturers in the world.


well said


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Guns are like those tater chips.Cant have just one. :smt033


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes they are, the more I see the more I want.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

But the 19, and the 23 fill the same roll... Why own two???

I say settle on caliber, and buy the range...

If you're staying with Glock, keep the 23, and get a 27, and a 24 or 35...

One platform, one caliber...

Jeff


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glock is always good no matter what.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

well i have sold two of my guns, trying to figure out which one is next.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Try eeny, meeny, miny, moe or flip a coin.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> But the 19, and the 23 fill the same roll... Why own two???
> 
> I say settle on caliber, and buy the range...
> 
> ...


I agree.

Buy some major amounts of bulk ammo and shoot away.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I basically boiled my handguns down to two Glocks and a KelTec. I look at handguns as defensive tools and nothing more. Since I'm not a true hobbyist, the Glocks and KelTecs work well for me. I like shooting the Glocks as well as any other handgun, though I train rather than shoot for fun.

I support your idea. I'd even take it a step further. Ditch the .40 and get a pair of 9mms. 9mm works fine for fighting and is cheaper and faster/easier to shoot.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Interesting thread. I know that stocking up guns isn't a waste of money, but if you're not going to shoot it...get rid of it.

My personal opinion on what guns you should own:
2-3 pistols (all Glocks)
Shotgun
AR
Bolt

That's pretty much all I need. But...when I assess, I end up shooting more of the pistols and shotgun. So let's nix out the Bolt.

Ahh better:
Glocks
Shotgun
AR.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I like the idea of having a few guns and stocking up on ammo.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

kcdano said:


> So I was looking at at all the hand guns I own, and then i ask my self out of them which one does it's job pain free and problem free. well there is only one answer my Glock 23. so now i am thinking of sell my other 7 handguns and buying a G19 only owning these two instead so many different brands. And if i gt bored I can just swap out my G23 barrel with my storm lake .357 sig barrel. What more does one need. Two Glocks it's the best option.


Having sold or traded far too many guns in my time, I would recommend that you learn from my mistakes and don't sell or trade any of your guns unless you are in dire financial straits or you absolutely hate or do not trust one of your current firearms. Otherwise you will regret the sale of an otherwise good firearm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

jeb21 said:


> Having sold or traded far too many guns in my time, I would recommend that you learn from my mistakes and don't sell or trade any of your guns unless you are in dire financial straits or you absolutely hate or do not trust one of your current firearms. Otherwise you will regret the sale of an otherwise good firearm.


I've sold dozens. The only one I regretted was an M1 Garand, but I was young and needed the money. I eventually replaced it and am pleased with my current M1, though I shoot it little.

I think some guys get emotionally attached to their guns, much like lots of guys do with cars and such. I just don't get that way about "stuff." If I don't have a use for a gun, I just don't see a reason to keep it. It'll just gather dust in the safe, and what's the use of that? So I can say I have two dozen guns instead of half a dozen? I'd rather not have the money tied up in a useless (to me) object, and I'd rather the gun be in the hands of someone who will use it and enjoy it.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I think some guys get emotionally attached to their guns, much like lots of guys do with cars and such. I just don't get that way about "stuff." If I don't have a use for a gun, I just don't see a reason to keep it.


I'm taking this one better. I just own the one pistol and one shotgun. I joined the local indoor range, which includes unlimited free pistol rentals (on their range) to members. I'm seriously thinking that all my practice time should be on their FNP9 instead of the one I paid for. This reduces wear on my pistol while allowing me to train on that is more than close enough for a patzer like me. Am I missing something?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> ...If I don't have a use for a gun, I just don't see a reason to keep it. It'll just gather dust in the safe, and what's the use of that? So I can say I have two dozen guns instead of half a dozen? I'd rather not have the money tied up in a useless (to me) object, and I'd rather the gun be in the hands of someone who will use it and enjoy it.


Hmmm...
I have a small bunch of guns sitting in the safe, all of them quite valuable (although not anything "collectible"). They are going to stay there because they are part of my "legacy" (and you can take that any way you like).
There are my competition pistols, which also carry well as defensive weapons, and a custom-built "shortie" 1911, all from a master gunsmith and friend now dead. There's the Semmerling I inherited from my shooting coach and dear friend, by way of another dear friend, both now dead too. There's more, but nobody wants to read my inventory.
The point is, someday one or both of our children, or their children if they ever get around to producing any, may enjoy owning something personal that I used to good effect, and maybe one or more of them will enjoy using my guns too.
Let them make the decision about whether or not to sell these various guns, depending upon whether or not they need either money or nostalgia.
Until then, they'll stay in our safe at least holding their value, and maybe even appreciating, until that "decision time" comes.
Like property and gold, guns hold their value over the long term, and sometimes even appreciate markedly. If a gun is meaningful to you, or possibly to your spouse or progeny, I say keep it. You can't lose.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I am not so much attached to them in the sentimental aspect but more the $$$. It's hard to take such great losses when reselling them. I will weed them out one by one, but then I think what happens if the elction go's the wrong why and i have sold 8 very nice High cap guns. this is why my Ar SKS and Ak will collect dust forever.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My Commander is a sentimental gun, and the only one to which I have any kind of emotional attachment. It's no longer in the "tool" category, but more a keepsake. It was a gift from my father when I was a gunstruck young man, and we spent good days together shooting it.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have wondered what handgun will my daughter (and only child) associate as being "Dad's gun" I have quite a few, definitely more than I need. She has already claimed my 4 3/4" stainless Ruger Blackhawk 357 mag as "hers" so it won't be than one. She does not like pistols, so my guess is that my well worn former sheriff's range gun Smith Model 15 will win the honor of being "Dad's gun" when the time comes.

The reason I keep so many guns is it part sentImental, part practical, and part the search for the "perfect handgun". A few of my weapon came either from my father or my father in law. They will remain with me. A few were built for me by a good friend who is a gunsmith. They will also stay. The rest are simply guns that I have purchased at different stages of my life and have come close to being the "perfect handgun". My excuse for keeping them is because I constantly teach handgun shooting and the large collection of different types of handguns makes this task a bit easier/more fun and allows my students to try out different types of handguns to see which type of handgun they like and ultimately want for themselves. The reality is that I keep them because I like being able to shoot different types of handguns.

As I mentioned earlier, I have sold and traded away a lot of handguns. Most of the time I have regretted the loss of the handgun and ultimately replaced my former guns with their twins, although at a higher cost. 

Anyway, none of my high caps are going anywhere especially with OBAMA the gun GRABA leading in the polls.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I used to own a S&W Model 17, it was a gift, it had some sentimental value but apparently not enough for me to want to keep it. I never really cared for it much, I rarely shot it, the barrel was too long and it was basically worthless to me.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

I like having alot of guns, but I find myself not needing some of them. I think I need to start concentrating on ammo and accessories instead of working on my "guns to buy" list.


----------



## js27mw11 (Aug 15, 2008)

A G26 and a Rem 870 should finish off my "to buy" list. I have A G17 and G19 so I really dont need the 26 but I might as well add it to the family. I try to keep my C&R wish list simple. If I dont have it then I want it. I need to focus more on ammo and range time.


----------

